# Essential Oils and AFB



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Many of you know I am a big fan of using essential oils for treatment in my hives for Nosema and Varroa. Recently after reading about people trying to control AFB with various treatments I started searching to see if essential oils would also be effective in treating AFB. I am happy to say that I came across one study that does show that essential oils are an effective treatment of AFB. I have posted excerpts below and the link for the whole study. I will continue to research this and hopefully come up with an effective application method. This is an ongoing drive for me, so comments, observations and questions are always welcomed. The more minds working on solutions to these and other problems us beeks face the better. 

"Antimicrobial Activity of Some Essential Oils Against Paenibacillus larvae,

the Causal Agent of American Foulbrood Disease."

In the present study, the essential oil of lemon grass had the greatest inhibitory effect on the growth of Paenibacillus larvae. The principal component of this oil is citral which is also the main constituent of Lippia citriodora H.B. cultivars tested by Colin (M. Colin, 1993, unpublished data) (7).

The 8 strains of Paenibacillus larvae isolated in Argentina exhibited similar MIC values for the 8 essential oils tested. T*he essential oils from lemon grass and thyme could be used as effective inhibitors of American Foulbrood Disease* in honey bee colonies if the toxicity to bees, residual effects in honey, and efficiency of use present no obstacles. Use of the essential oils would represent a natural alternative to antibiotics in control of American Foulbrood Disease.

Whole study and detailed information can be found here.

http://rnoel.50megs.com/ALIPPI4.HTM


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

*Another study*

Another study that supports the use of Lemon grass and thyme against AFB.

http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache...with+essential+oils&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=13&gl=us


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I hope you don't rely on this stuff for the CURE of an AFB infection. I imagine that its' use as a preventative won't be detrimental and I see that "inhibitory effect" were noted. Which is good. But imo the best method of AFB control is knowledge and experience.


----------



## Mountain Gold (Aug 20, 2006)

Knowledge and experience...which tell us to do...?? 
I'm all ears! 

Isn't the best cure prevention?

This stuff seems to work well for prevention, along with good ventilation, low moisture/leaks, low/"tolerable" mite loads, etc. 

AFB is likely in every hive. If the bees can be given a "good" or low stress environment then they can likely keep it at bay. 

Thanks for the info. Alpha6.


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Careful, careful, careful. Don't read into the report what it doesn't say.

Note these (emphases mine):



> The essential oils from lemon grass and thyme _could_ be used as effective inhibitors of American Foulbrood Disease. . .


and



> . . . in honey bee colonies *if the toxicity to bees, residual effects in honey, and efficiency of use present no obstacles.*
> 
> 
> > Other chemicals and techniques can also destroy foulbrood bacteria or prevent bacteria from reproducing in culture. Using those chemicals and/or techniques in bee hives is another matter, and using them safely to bees and humans is yet another matter.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Kieck,

As you should note I pointed out in my first post that the study (s) lacked a good application method which I am going to be working on. I already have a pretty good working knowledge on using Thymol, Lemongrass and Sprearmint as part of my feeding and control of mites and nosema. These I have found to be very effective but had to experiment on getting the right formula which I am constantly revising for better effectiveness. 

As I work this summer with my hives I plan to incorporate information from these studies into practical application on my hives and particularly anything that is showing signs of AFB. I will post my observations and anything I find effective for those who prefer alternate methods of treatment and prevention for their hives.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

*AFB control*

I hope I don't throw water on your fire but when it comes to useing oil in control of AFB I would go with fire as sure as I seen not much hope to cure it but cover it up.I would not even think of treating to save. cheaper to get new hive and start over.you might cover it up but I bet it will reappear.save a penny lose a dollar not worth it.
Don


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

alpha6 said:


> Kieck,
> 
> 
> 
> As I work this summer with my hives I plan to incorporate information from these studies into practical application on my hives and particularly anything that is showing signs of AFB..



:scratch:
Just curious, How many hives do you have that normally show signs of AFB and wondering what the laws in your state in regards to an infected hive?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

My hives haven't shown any yet, but I do ship to Calf. and I know other beeks whom I ship with do have it so I suspect that eventually it will spread to my hives. The usual treatment that I have seen is with Terramycin and I have seen colonies recover from AFB with these treatments. I personally am trying to avoid the use of chemicals which is why I am seeking an essential oil treatment. 

As far as the laws in the state. There are not any that I am aware of. Like I said before, people that I deal with treat with Terramycin.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

okb said:


> :scratch:
> Just curious, How many hives do you have that normally show signs of AFB and wondering what the laws in your state in regards to an infected hive?


Me too. If one thinks that they are going to have positive effects on known AFB infections by applying essential oils, I believe that they are fooling themselves. That's why I said knowledge and experience. Knowledge of the disease, how to id it and how to get rid of it and experience finding it.

alpha6, are you going to use this stuff on infected hives? If not, how will you know if it kept colonies from becoming infected? I'm curious as to your methodology.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

alpha6 said:


> As far as the laws in the state. There are not any that I am aware of. Like I said before, people that I deal with treat with Terramycin.


As more than a preventative?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I am starting to wonder if any of you bothered to read the studies. :scratch: Yes I have seen hives infected with AFB and yes, I have the means to isolate them and see how treatments with essential oils work. No, I am not a scientist and the results will be based on my observations, period. If I find that there is an effectiveness then I may ask that one of the universities that have programs concerning AFB to perform a controlled scientific study so that those results can be given out to the beekeeping population by someone respectable.

I am just a beek trying to manage my hives the best way possible. I am not trying to sell anything here. However I feel that if there is something out there that may be of benefit to others then it would be selfish to keep that information to myself. Whether or not one incorporates it into their hive management is up to them.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

alpha6 said:


> I am just a beek trying to manage my hives the best way possible. I am not trying to sell anything here. However I feel that if there is something out there that may be of benefit to others then it would be selfish to keep that information to myself. Whether or not one incorporates it into their hive management is up to them.


As are most of us.
If you have an infected colony that you "isolate" how long do you think it would take for the disease that you are experimenting with to spread to feral colonies then to ours? Are we being selfish..... Just saying


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Okb, This discussion is about alternative treatments. Terramycin is an approved treatment for AFB. I didn't approve it, the USDA did. So if you got a beef about those treatments take it up with them. I personally would rather not put chemicals in my hives. I didn't introduce AFB to the US and I don't see it going away anytime soon. 

If you don't have an interest in Essential oils as treatment then go to another thread. If you have a problem with how I manage my hives pm me about it and knock off the innuendos. I'll be glad to discuss it with you and be glad to listen to how you manage your commercial bee operation.


----------



## Mountain Gold (Aug 20, 2006)

alpha6 said:


> If I find that there is an effectiveness then I may ask that one of the universities that have programs concerning AFB to perform a controlled scientific study so that those results can be given out to the beekeeping population by someone respectable.


Good luck with that!

Sorry to be cynical. 

Actually with the burgeoning studies on essential oils for mite control it might be reasonable that their effects on AFB et. al. would also be studied in the near future.

One thing is for sure though - If they're going to study it, spend money on it, and publish it then there will be an end product, likely with a patent, that they will promote as the the "only safe way" to use this chemical (essential oil or others). Such as Api Guard and Api life Var. I've never checked the price on these but I'm sure they're not cheap.

Randy Oliver's pages have been mentioned before. I'd recommend them too. I still have lot's of reading to do there.

I'm the closest one to Alpha6, I'm not too worried that he would try treating an infected hive when it happens to pop up. But then I'm one of those wackos who thinks it's everywhere to begin with.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/varroa.htm


This may add something to the discussion.. round 2.....



The colonies that were fed syrup with essential oils, in addition to using tracking strips and grease patties, were virtually free of varroa mites, without using Apistan


----------



## wmgysi (Feb 14, 2009)

*AFB experience*

I think the best treatment is if you don't need any. I had an experience with AFB and the best way to avoid it is by detecting it as early as possible so it does not spread. The foul smell and the gluy appearance of brood when picked up with a tooth pick as well as the remains of scale will all be signs for AFB. If not sure ask another bee keeper. If you diagnosed AFB the method is simple. Burn all the frames with honey or brood in it. Use a blow torch and torch all equipment. I have successfully removed an AFB outbreak in my apiary like that.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

wmgysi said:


> I think the best treatment is if you don't need any. I had an experience with AFB and the best way to avoid it is by detecting it as early as possible so it does not spread. The foul smell and the gluy appearance of brood when picked up with a tooth pick as well as the remains of scale will all be signs for AFB. If not sure ask another bee keeper. If you diagnosed AFB the method is simple. Burn all the frames with honey or brood in it. Use a blow torch and torch all equipment. I have successfully removed an AFB outbreak in my apiary like that.


Right you are. And that would avoid the use of any chemicals at all. Which I believe is one of the goals of the author of this Thread.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Alpha6: I am interested in what you observations show keep up posted. It’s good to know that when all the antibiotics we use become infective some natural product may save the day.
I don’t treat with antibiotics for preventive reasons, anymore this was standard operation practices when I started beekeeping. But thinking, I don’t take antibiotics when I’m not sick so why would I give them to the bees. So far I have never had to deal with AFB or EFB might be luck. If so thank God.


----------

